# confused about udp_stat head file sys/netinet/udp_var.h



## chinamixter (Sep 7, 2009)

in the struct definition of  


```
struct  udpstat{

u_long  udps_fullsock;  
u_long  udpps_pcbcachemiss;  
u_long  udpps_pcbhashmiss;
```

look at the prefix udps

but two of the struct member which are using udpps_ as their prefix,so, is it some typographical  error? or there are some differences between these two?


Thank in advanced~


----------

